# can a filing cabinet work?



## isthatjohnstamos (Apr 14, 2008)

ok so this year i kind of have alot of room and i have a pretty big grow room at least by my standards (2X2) that at its peak had 9 plants.  but next year i dont have the luxery of alot of space since im moving also my firend lives in one of these apartments now and occasionally they have maitinence people come through unannounced so it need to be stealth.  so i want to make a grow room that would fit inside a 2 or 3 drawer filing cabinet.  i would cut the thing apart to remove the drawers.  if i had a pretty good exaust fan would i be able to get a 150w hps in there.  i would be doing lst of course and most likely only veg for a week or 2.

the filing cabinet would be right up against the desk so it would be stealthy
(so i only made the pic because i just finished skoking a j and im supposed to be studying for a test i have in the morning so i am doing everything possible to delay that process)


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 14, 2008)

i love small grows mate, that will work well, but i would advise you to have your exhaust near your light, thats where all the heat is, or use duct to conect it to the lower fan  the only problem with a grow this small is..... once you lose the males you dont have alot of females left. you could use both sides of that desk there, and have 1 side as a veg room, and have a bonsai mom in there to take cuttings off. then this grow would be more upeasing to satisfaction.

1 more thing, if you want to put a 150w Hps in there you are going to need a strong fan to take all that heat out. personally i would begin with cfl's and see how you go with these first. it worked for me have a look;
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17198

good luck and hope it works as good for you as it did for me.

85C


----------



## BigTree420 (Apr 16, 2008)

i like the attention to detail in the drawing with a desk lamp and everything! lol...but yea you would deff be more efficient using 2 cabinets on either side of the desk...ill draw up some plans for you after im done smoking:bong2: :laugh:    lol jk


----------



## Capone (Jun 16, 2008)

yes they can!!! i did it twice with average results..


----------

